# Is that Sulcata species ?



## TrangNavarro (Nov 5, 2015)

My aunt gave me two lovely tortoises. I am not sure that they are Sulcuta.i need your advices at species and how to take care of them, I live in Loma Linda, CA. The weather is gonna change to winter now. I don't know how to take care of them. Hope someone giving me your experience. Thanks


----------



## Blakem (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks like a desert tortoise. But I'm not 100%. It's not a sulcata though. Can you post a front picture?


----------



## TrangNavarro (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks for your help. Here is more pic of them


----------



## dmmj (Nov 5, 2015)

they look like desert tortoises to me as well. at least those back feet do.


----------



## TrangNavarro (Nov 5, 2015)

I've just read an topic about desert tortoise. It said these tortoises hibernate in winter. And my aunt said they do hibernate from December to February. So I think u r right. My aunt lives in Las Vegas. She had them for 7 years. But I love tortoise and she gave it to me last week. So. Should I let them inside only, 'cause they r not belong to the mountain or forest.


----------



## Blakem (Nov 6, 2015)

What do you mean by let them inside?


----------



## TrangNavarro (Nov 6, 2015)

I mean to keep them inside like indoor pets. 'Cause I don't live in the desert weather. I still let them going for walk out side under the sun at least one hour a day. But it's cold now . That's y I think it's not good to talk them out everyday.


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Nov 6, 2015)

What state are you in


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Nov 6, 2015)

Nvm


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2015)

Your new desert tortoises should live outside, not in the house. Tortoises are wild animals and do much better when kept in a safe and secure outdoor yard.

BUT!!! Because the tortoises are new to you, you should try to keep them up this winter. Set them up in the house in two separate, large, plastic bins with lights, heat, water, hiding places, etc. The reason for this is so you can be sure they are healthy. If you allow a sick tortoise to hibernate it will probably die.


----------



## TrangNavarro (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you. I live in Loma Linda, Cali. I had plan to build a place outside for them but now I know they r desert tortoises, then I have to change the plan to make their house looks like a desert a little bit)


----------



## TrangNavarro (Nov 6, 2015)

mtdavis254817 said:


> What state are you in


I live in Loma Linda, CA.


----------



## Alaskamike (Nov 6, 2015)

The term " Desert Tortoise " does not imply they live only in what you would think of as a desert. I keep a Sulcata, a Leopard , and an Aldabra in South Florida. About as far from desert as you can get - except it is warm pretty much year round. 

They need water constantly available , fresh vegetation to eat , a variety of foods and warmth. Places to hide and regulate body temps. 

What seems intuitive to us in raising them can be very bad for them. This is true of every type of tortoise. 

My best suggestion would be to do some reading from those keeping and housing this species. You might be surprised at the knowledge and experience they can share. 

Good fortune with them.


----------



## TrangNavarro (Nov 6, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> The term " Desert Tortoise " does not imply they live only in what you would think of as a desert. I keep a Sulcata, a Leopard , and an Aldabra in South Florida. About as far from desert as you can get - except it is warm pretty much year round.
> 
> They need water constantly available , fresh vegetation to eat , a variety of foods and warmth. Places to hide and regulate body temps.
> 
> ...


Yes u r totally right. That's y I let my kitty cat go out every day. They are wild animals so i will try my best let my pets being wild life at the day time at least. I had one tortoise before but she died because the toxic vegetables. I was in Vietnam the food safety control there so awful. That's y she passed away. I was so sad.but She is a mountain one. I keep her indoor only. Here is her pic. Now I have desert tortoises so I don't know the specific way to take care of them. Each species is quite different to raise.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Nov 7, 2015)

TrangNavarro said:


> had one tortoise before but she died because the toxic vegetables. I was in Vietnam the food safety control there so awful. That's y she passed away. I was so sad.but She is a mountain one. I keep her indoor only. Here is her pic.
> 
> View attachment 154790



That looks like it was a lovely elongated tortoise. 

Good luck with the new desert tortoises. Lots of great help to be found here.


----------



## TrangNavarro (Nov 8, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> That looks like it was a lovely elongated tortoise.
> 
> Good luck with the new desert tortoises. Lots of great help to be found here.


Thanks. I love this website. It's so helpful. And every people r really nice.


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 8, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.
The are lovely torts and there is a lot to learn in order to keep them healthy and safe.
The house is not a safe environment for them - far too many risks and dangers of accidents, choking, poisoning etc.
and too cold at floor level.
Please take the time to read the caresheets to find out about diet temps humidity substrate etc
The Enclosures thread will give you great ideas for housing them too.


----------



## TrangNavarro (Nov 8, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> The are lovely torts and there is a lot to learn in order to keep them healthy and safe.
> The house is not a safe environment for them - far too many risks and dangers of accidents, choking, poisoning etc.
> and too cold at floor level.
> ...


Yes i am still learning to take care of them. I let my tortoises outside at the back yard every days at the day time and keep them indoor at night in their cage. They have place to hide and food and water all the time. But they scratch the wood where they hide sometimes. I don't know why.


----------



## Tom (Nov 8, 2015)

I wrote this for Russian tortoises, but the care is the same:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/

Then read this one:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

This one was written for sulcatas, so just use a less emphasis on grass and skip to the food list:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/


----------



## TrangNavarro (Nov 9, 2015)

Tom said:


> I wrote this for Russian tortoises, but the care is the same:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
> 
> Then read this one:
> ...


Thank you so much. They are really good websites


----------



## bryson white (Jan 9, 2016)

yeah those look like CA desert tortoises


----------

